# Gibson Firebird Studio



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Did Gibson actually get this one right?

3 P90s with a tap on each pickup, phase switch for the middle pickup and a five way switch. 










Gibson.com: Gibson Firebird Studio Non-Reverse


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have always like the non reverse firebird.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Anything with P90s is a step in the right direction.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Amen to that brother!



washburned:359114 said:


> Anything with P90s is a step in the right direction.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

washburned said:


> Anything with P90s is a step in the right direction.


P90s that can also sound like a strat. I'm liking the sonic versatility of this guitar. Gibson, you got my attention with this one, don't screw it up.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

1 minor quibble - pickup selector in wrong position, I'd hit that with my picking/flaying hand often.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

keto said:


> 1 minor quibble - pickup selector in wrong position, I'd hit that with my picking/flaying hand often.


So where would you have put it. On the Firebird logo maybe? I wonder if they have a suggestion box?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ultra slim neck and three pickup P90/SC sounds. I have been quite adaptable to neck profiles. Fret size is another thing. MJs I like. Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Must commit crime to get $$$$ for this.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks good but I'm not a fan of 3 pickups, I keep hittting the middle pickup with my picks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It is a serious step up from some of the monstrosities they have been producing of late, like the Dusk Tiger, Zoot Suit SG, etc.

This is something more in the direction of the Nighthawk - a classic GIbson style with a few more tonal options.


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

How do you tap a P90? They're single coils to start with, aren't they?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a nice guitar but the neck is too narrow. The necks on Ibanez and most Godins are much better.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Stickman said:


> How do you tap a P90? They're single coils to start with, aren't they?


They tap partway in the winding making a thinner, brighter sound.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Think P90 with half the calories when tapped. Fender type single coil.



Stickman said:


> How do you tap a P90? They're single coils to start with, aren't they?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Doen't it have something to do with the phasing, rather than tapping the coil?
Nice guitar btw.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Doesn't phasing only mean something if two pickups are in use at the same time??? Educate me here.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I could be wrong here, don't quote me. 

I had a triple soap bar guitar with push/pull tone knob.
I could only assume that it was phasing rather than splitting a single coil.

I did pose it as a question. kkjq


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I could be wrong here, don't quote me.
> 
> I had a triple soap bar guitar with push/pull tone knob.
> I could only assume that it was phasing rather than splitting a single coil.
> ...


There I quoted you...

Every pot is push/pull. Each volume has a coil tap for it's pickup and the tone pot has a phase switch for the middle pickup. Combine that with a conventional(strat-style wiring) five way switch. Basically, it's like having the choice of a mahogany Strat, a triple P90 monster or any combination of the two. Only thing missing is a way to get the outside two pickups or all three at once.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Doesn't phasing only mean something if two pickups are in use at the same time??? Educate me here.


Yes. If you are using the neck/middle combination and flip the phase switch, the middle pickup will be out of phase with the neck pickup. This will yield a different tone than if the pickups were in phase. Add the coil taps providing fat(P90) and thin(Strat) sounds to each pickup, the potential sonic versatility of this guitar has caught my interest.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

What I was confused about with the guitar I had was that it had a three way toggle,
one volume and one tone control. You're in the bridge, middle or neck pup with the three way.
So when the tone was pulled up, would that then include another pup for phasing, or tap 
part way on the pup selected?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

sulphur said:


> What I was confused about with the guitar I had was that it had a three way toggle,
> one volume and one tone control. You're in the bridge, middle or neck pup with the three way.
> So when the tone was pulled up, would that then include another pup for phasing, or tap
> part way on the pup selected?


My mistake for misreading your post. My guess, and it's only a guess since I don't remember that version, is that it would have been a phase reversal switch.


----------

